# احواض اسماك وسمك ومرجان وفلاتر ومضخات للبيع بالرياض 0592595049



## مايا .نت (7 مارس 2016)

*الحياة الزرقاء بالرياض متخصصون بانظمة المياه البحرية 
حيث نقوم بتنفيذ احواض المرجان واسماك 
المياه المالحة
بالاضافة الى أنظمة المياه العذبة 
كما يتوفر لدينا جميع الاحتياجات اللازمة لهواة تربية ما تحت البحار
*
*






*
*





*
*





*
*





































من خدماتنا :

بيع الاسماك البحرية وباسعار مناسبه 
**بيع الاسماك النهريه وباسعار مناسبه 
**بيع مستلزمات الحياة البحرية ذات
الجودة العاليه
**بيع اكل الاسماك والمرجان من الماركات
الامريكيه الاصلية
**بيع المرجان ذات الاشكال المنوعه 
والملفتة للنظر 
والتي تتعايش مع الاحواض البحريه 
**تنفيذ وتفصيل احواض اسماك بإحترافية
وبلا مشاكل مستقبليه 
سواء احواض اسماك عذبة او بحرية
**تركيب احواض اسماك والتأكد من 
سلامة الحوض 
**تجهيز الحوض من الداخل بالزينة
الطبيعيه 
بعد التطهير والتعقيم 
**تجهيز الاسماك بعد التأكد من البيئة 
الملائمه للعيش فيها 
**تشغيل الحوض واعطائك التعليمات 
والنصائح اللازمة بعد التشغيل 
**الصيانه الدورية لاحواض الاسماك
والطمأنينة على سلامة الاسماك 
وسلامة الحوض والسلامة العامه .
**كوادر فنية على اعلى مستوى وافضل 
الخبرات استقبال للاستفسارات 
والرد عليها على مدار الساعه 
**خدمة ما بعد البيع والمتابعة المستمرة 
**ويوجد خدمة البيع عبر الانترنت والتوصيل والشحن لجميع المملكة
عبر الرابط 
http://shop.bluelifeksa.com/

 *​*يوجد لدينا جميع الانواع والخامات للاحواض 
*​*
اسعارنا لا منافس لها على الاطلاق*​
*وننوه اننا الوكلاء الحصرريين
 للمنتجات البحرية التاليه :*























































*مقرنا :*

*الرياض - العليا - خلف الصندوق الاسود*

*  
جوال ووتس اب على الرقم :*

*0592595049*

* 
وتابعونا لمعرفة المزيد *
* والتخفيضات والمتجدد لدينا عبر :*

* 

*

* 

*

* 

*

*
او من خلال موقعنا الالكتروني :*
* http://www.bluelifeksa.com/*



​


----------



## مايا .نت (8 مارس 2016)

*رد: احواض اسماك وسمك ومرجان وفلاتر ومضخات للبيع بالرياض 0592595049*

للاستفسار لا تتردد بالتواصل معنا 
  
جوال ووتس اب على الرقم :

0592595049


----------



## مايا .نت (9 مارس 2016)

*رد: احواض اسماك وسمك ومرجان وفلاتر ومضخات للبيع بالرياض 0592595049*

*متوفر لدينا ....
اسماك بحرية ونهريه مميزة وباسعار مناسبه 
*


----------



## اعلان.نت (14 مارس 2016)

*رد: احواض اسماك وسمك ومرجان وفلاتر ومضخات للبيع بالرياض 0592595049*

*مقرنا :*

*الرياض - العليا - خلف الصندوق الاسود*

*  
جوال ووتس اب على الرقم :*

*0592595049*


----------



## اعلان.نت (17 مارس 2016)

*رد: احواض اسماك وسمك ومرجان وفلاتر ومضخات للبيع بالرياض 0592595049*

*من خدماتنا :

بيع الاسماك البحرية وباسعار مناسبه 
**بيع الاسماك النهريه وباسعار مناسبه 
**بيع مستلزمات الحياة البحرية ذات
الجودة العاليه
**بيع اكل الاسماك والمرجان من الماركات
الامريكيه الاصلية
**بيع المرجان ذات الاشكال المنوعه 
والملفتة للنظر 
والتي تتعايش مع الاحواض البحريه 
**تنفيذ وتفصيل احواض اسماك بإحترافية
وبلا مشاكل مستقبليه 
سواء احواض اسماك عذبة او بحرية
**تركيب احواض اسماك والتأكد من 
سلامة الحوض 
**تجهيز الحوض من الداخل بالزينة
الطبيعيه 
بعد التطهير والتعقيم 
**تجهيز الاسماك بعد التأكد من البيئة 
الملائمه للعيش فيها 
**تشغيل الحوض واعطائك التعليمات 
والنصائح اللازمة بعد التشغيل 
**الصيانه الدورية لاحواض الاسماك
والطمأنينة على سلامة الاسماك 
وسلامة الحوض والسلامة العامه .
**كوادر فنية على اعلى مستوى وافضل 
الخبرات استقبال للاستفسارات 
والرد عليها على مدار الساعه 
**خدمة ما بعد البيع والمتابعة المستمرة 
**ويوجد خدمة البيع عبر الانترنت والتوصيل والشحن لجميع المملكة
عبر الرابط 
http://shop.bluelifeksa.com/*


----------



## اعلان.نت (21 مارس 2016)

*رد: احواض اسماك وسمك ومرجان وفلاتر ومضخات للبيع بالرياض 0592595049*

*لدينا مرجان للبيع 
ذات الاشكال المنوعه والملفتة للنظر 
والتي تتعايش مع الاحواض البحريه *


----------



## اعلان.نت (21 مارس 2016)

*رد: احواض اسماك وسمك ومرجان وفلاتر ومضخات للبيع بالرياض 0592595049*

#تفصيل_احواض_اسماك
للتواصل جوال ووتس اب على الرقم :
0592595049


----------



## اعلان.نت (22 مارس 2016)

*رد: احواض اسماك وسمك ومرجان وفلاتر ومضخات للبيع بالرياض 0592595049*

[font=&amp]*تفصيل وتنفيذ مشاريع احواض الاسماك الجداريه 

للقصور والفلل والشقق والشركات والمكاتب
*[/font][font=&amp]*كوادر فنية على اعلى مستوى وافضل الخبرات 
استقبال للاستفسارات والرد عليها على مدار الساعه 

خدمة ما بعد البيع والمتابعة المستمرة
*[/font]​*شركة الحياة الزرقاء 

الرياض / العليا / خلف الصندوق الاسود

وللاستفسار من خلال الرقم 

00966592595049
*​


----------



## اعلان.نت (28 مارس 2016)

*رد: احواض اسماك وسمك ومرجان وفلاتر ومضخات للبيع بالرياض 0592595049*

*من خدماتنا :

بيع الاسماك البحرية وباسعار مناسبه 
**بيع الاسماك النهريه وباسعار مناسبه 
**بيع مستلزمات الحياة البحرية ذات
الجودة العاليه
**بيع اكل الاسماك والمرجان من الماركات
الامريكيه الاصلية
**بيع المرجان ذات الاشكال المنوعه 
والملفتة للنظر 
والتي تتعايش مع الاحواض البحريه *


----------



## اعلان.نت (31 مارس 2016)

*رد: احواض اسماك وسمك ومرجان وفلاتر ومضخات للبيع بالرياض 0592595049*

*احواض اسماك وسمك ومرجان وفلاتر ومضخات للبيع بالرياض *


----------



## اعلان.نت (7 أبريل 2016)

*رد: احواض اسماك وسمك ومرجان وفلاتر ومضخات للبيع بالرياض 0592595049*

تفصيل احواض سماك بالرياض
بحري ,نهري ,مرجان


----------



## اعلان.نت (18 أبريل 2016)

*رد: احواض اسماك وسمك ومرجان وفلاتر ومضخات للبيع بالرياض 0592595049*

#تفصيل_احواض_اسماك
للتواصل جوال ووتس اب على الرقم :
0592595049


----------



## يوما بيوتي (1 مايو 2016)

*رد: احواض اسماك وسمك ومرجان وفلاتر ومضخات للبيع بالرياض 0592595049*

راااااااائع


----------

